# New Mobile Coffee Business - Help with choosing best grinder please



## sophiegeorgia17 (5 mo ago)

Hi everyone,

I have just purchased a Fracino Dual Fuel 2 Group Coffee Machine and now looking for a the best grinder to accompany the machine. I have looked into lots of different ones but struggling to narrow it down and would love some advice or recommendations on grinders please? This is going to be for my new coffee and cake mobile business  

Thanks in advance.
Sophie


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

A few questions in order to help you further.

1. How will the grinder be powered? This will impact on which grinder you can use as it’s all about the draw

2. Do you want a dosered grinder it on demand

3 donyou want new or used


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Listen to this guy, he knows what he's talking about 👌👆👆👆


----------

